# X-Pose lipstick



## sambibabe (May 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was organizing my lippy stash today and found this:










It is my first ever MAC product - X-Pose lipstick in silver casing. I think I bought this _at least_ 15 years ago?  I only wore it 2 times, because it has a strong crayon/plastic smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so obviously it was released before MAC added vanilla scent to all their lipsticks. I also have a Plum lipliner in silver.

Does anyone know roughly when this lipstick was released?  I am trying to remember when my addiction first started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## Mabelle (May 3, 2009)

fyi; the crayon smell is when a product has gone bad. A lot of girls have said that they have bought a product with this smell to it. It doesnt have anything to do with the vanilla scent.

cant help with your question though!


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Mabelle, but even when I bought it (who knows how long ago?) it had the same smell and taste.


----------



## KristyVictoria (May 3, 2009)

I remember buying a tube of this to lament my discontinued HG lipstick, Chanel Silver Mauve. I had my first "makeover" when I was in 8th grade and my mom bought me a tube of this, so that would be around 1999, and it was discontinued about 2 years later. So this lipstick was available in 2001, and I think that's when I bought my tube of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps! 

I wish they would bring this fricking color back! I still haven't found anything quite like Silver Mauve except for this. It's so cool toned it's almost grey. Alas.


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2009)

Yay, thanks Kristy!  I got this from my first MAC makeover as well, and the smell, taste and color put me off.  It wasn't love at first sight, but now I am totally addicted!


----------



## TSIZ (May 3, 2009)

Hi! I'm new here...and this is the first thread I checked out b/c I just got X Pose from someone and LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad it's LE.

The mention of MAC l/s history and l/s smells brought me back to 1990 *gasp* when I worked at Nordstrom SF Centre. MAC was new and MAC WAS *IT*. If you worked at Nordstrom, you wore MAC l/s. That's what MAC was all about...awesome l/s in (what seemed like) 100's of colors...but there was no "vanilla smell" at the time.

I still have l/s pre-bullet-shaped casings! Gross, I know, but *sigh* it's hard to let go...


----------



## Mabelle (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Thanks Mabelle, but even when I bought it (who knows how long ago?) it had the same smell and taste._

 
This crayon smell is talked about quite a bit on the boards. Many girls have bought brand spankin new lipsticks with this smell. I believe a number of them said it was.... N3? 
Anyway, every now and then you buy a random crayony smelling one. It's just a funny batch. You could end up buying one that smells the same tomorrow. If you do, exchange it. It prob. won;t hurt you, but ya it's gross.

I had a lipstick like that from another brand. Actually, it was lip conditioner. At first i just thought thats how it smelt, but i quickly learned that that how lipsticks smell when they have turned or are "defective". needless to say i couldn't put up with the smell, so i pitched it.


----------



## sambibabe (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TSIZ* 

 
_Hi! I'm new here...and this is the first thread I checked out b/c I just got X Pose from someone and LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad it's LE.

The mention of MAC l/s history and l/s smells brought me back to 1990 *gasp* when I worked at Nordstrom SF Centre. MAC was new and MAC WAS *IT*. If you worked at Nordstrom, you wore MAC l/s. That's what MAC was all about...awesome l/s in (what seemed like) 100's of colors...but there was no "vanilla smell" at the time.

I still have l/s pre-bullet-shaped casings! Gross, I know, but *sigh* it's hard to let go...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi TSIZ, welcome to Specktra!! Oh my gosh, THANK YOU, you know what I am talking about!!  Do you know when MAC introduced the Vanilla scent?  How does pre-bullet shaped casing look like? I wouldn't let it go, if I were you!


----------



## TSIZ (May 3, 2009)

sorry that took so long.

old camera, new to photobucket, new to specktra, argh.

is this even relevant? does anyone care anymore?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

well, if anyone does, here is my old-lady-smelling Siss c.1996 and Snob.


----------



## TSIZ (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Hi TSIZ, welcome to Specktra!! Oh my gosh, THANK YOU, you know what I am talking about!! Do you know when MAC introduced the Vanilla scent? How does pre-bullet shaped casing look like? I wouldn't let it go, if I were you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My guess is the vanilla-scent was introduced with the new casing.

Maybe this will narrow-down the timeline...VIVA GLAM II (1997) was in the older casing. VIVA GLAM III was released in 2000 = new century, new smell, new casing? I wouldn't know b/c ~1 decade ago, I dropped MAC like a bad habit (c.1999).

Does anyone have a vintage VGIII? If it's bullet-shaped and has/had a vanilla-scent, then the change happened somewhere between 1997-2000. And if there was ever a year to 'fix something that wasn't broke', so to speak, it would be the year 2000.

My money's on the year 2000, specifically on the release date of VGIII. Any takers?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

I have X-Pose and it is one of my Favorite favorite lipsticks.....It still smells fresh...what is the Lot code on the bottom of the tube...that will tell you the year it was mfg


----------



## anita22 (May 3, 2009)

^ Tish is right! The last number in the code is the year of manufacture (e.g. B36 = made in 2006). Although I'm not sure when this coding system was introduced, so hopefully your lipstick has it.

Wow, we have some real MAC sleuths on the case here!


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2009)

My lipstick has 8G161 written on the label - what does this mean?
Wow, it is interesting to see how MAC has evolved


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 4, 2009)

I recall my first LSs: Russian Red and Twig.  I purchased them both around 90-91.  The LS have always had the vanilla scent.  If you purchased a lipstick or lipglass that didn't have it, you rec'd a substandard batch. 

The lipsticks and liners were silver and grey for awhile.  I had a Blade LS like that.  I bought it around 97-98, IIRC.  I think I was in London at the time.


----------



## TSIZ (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I recall my first LSs: Russian Red and Twig. I purchased them both around 90-91. The LS have always had the vanilla scent. If you purchased a lipstick or lipglass that didn't have it, you rec'd a substandard batch. 

The lipsticks and liners were silver and grey for awhile. I had a Blade LS like that. I bought it around 97-98, IIRC. I think I was in London at the time._

 
Oh my! Were all my l/s from Nordstrom SF substandard? Unheard of!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't recall a "yummy" scent like vanilla.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they certainly didn't smell like crayons.

The first l/s I bought were Carnal (frost? DC'ed) and my FAVORITE (of course not only is the COLOR DC'ed but the FINISH, as well) Fatale, which was a "tone"-the closest to this now is "glaze" MAC says-I don't agree. The closest I've found to it (tone finish, and the color-kinda) is...um...Black Honey(?) by Clinique. But it's all long and skinny. It didn't feel right. I had to swap it.

The last l/s I bought with the old-style casings were c.1999? And I bought my absolute LAST MAC l/s from an e-vil-Bayer for like $25 (ARGH): my HG Fatale, which came in a bullet casing by that time (early, early, early 2000...maybe 12/99). Then I quit. I was NOT going to pay THAT price for MAC. "And what's up with the bullet-thing?" I thought. Huh-uh. MAC at 2x the price AND in some "weird" shape? No.

So, until I picked up my MAC-pipe and lit-up a few months ago, I ALMOST earned my 10-year MAC-o-holics Anonymous CHIP, dammit.


----------



## sambibabe (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TSIZ* 

 
_Oh my! Were all my l/s from Nordstrom SF substandard? Unheard of!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't recall a "yummy" scent like vanilla.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they certainly didn't smell like crayons._

 
I agree. The earlier ones certainly didn't have the same vanilla scent that MAC has now.


----------



## TSIZ (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_My lipstick has 8G161 written on the label - what does this mean?
Wow, it is interesting to see how MAC has evolved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My SISS from 1996 has on its sticker:

SISS
EXP. 09/98
6K30B
Maybe the first number is the year? e.g., yours would be 1998?


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I agree. The earlier ones certainly didn't have the same vanilla scent that MAC has now._

 
We'll have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 4, 2009)

This is the label from my oldest surviving MAC l/s, Cyber. I'm assuming it probably is 15 years old if this follows the current conventions and it sure is *stinky* as well as looking in pretty bad shape!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

I have a Kool l/s that reads 9E181.....My X-Pose reads A16


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2009)

My x-pose is in the original tube, says 766. It also smells bad.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 5, 2009)

Im a "new" mac addict, but in 2007 I bought a "rocker" lipstick (from a seller on LJ), same casing as now, but batch number is A98, so obviously means 1998, not 2008.

Just thought that might help with time-lining


----------



## MrsMay (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Im a "new" mac addict, but in 2007 I bought a "rocker" lipstick (from a seller on LJ), same casing as now, but batch number is A98, so obviously means 1998, not 2008.

Just thought that might help with time-lining _

 
Hey there hun, the batch code A98 actually refers to the first batch made in September 2008, not 1998.  HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

I have a Folio with the silver bullet pkg...It is from 1998


----------



## MrsMay (May 5, 2009)

^^ hmm ok just read that you bought it in '07... now I'm thoroughly confused...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_Hey there hun, the batch code A98 actually refers to the first batch made in September 2008, not 1998. HTH!_

 
But she bought it well before 2008...so I am thinking the 8 may stand for 1998...I think it was made in Sept 1998


----------



## MrsMay (May 5, 2009)

^^ yep.. I got confused... *hangs head in shame*  Thanks Tish


----------



## sambibabe (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have a Folio with the silver bullet pkg...It is from 1998_

 
So with all the information gathered here, I thought my X-Pose lippy must be from 1998! But then if boudoirblonde had the current casing lippy from 1998, then my X-Pose must have been released before 1998! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish I had a better memory grrr..


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Im a "new" mac addict, but in 2007 I bought a "rocker" lipstick (from a seller on LJ), same casing as now, but batch number is A98, so obviously means 1998, not 2008.

Just thought that might help with time-lining _

 
OK EDIT
Its actually A69... memory is NOT serving me well, but will add pics tomorrow so everyone can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But obviously didnt buy it THIS year, so has to mean 1999 surely?!


----------



## Ernie (May 5, 2009)

Honestly, I bought mine way before 1998, as mine is in the shiny black tube and I remember working across from the Christopher st store and buying it there.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 5, 2009)

I have three lipsticks in the old container that still smell good: Pivot, Moxie and and Rizzo.  

I also have two Rizzos in the freezer.  Don't laugh.  It's a sickness.  lol


----------



## Ernie (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have three lipsticks in the old container that still smell good: Pivot, Moxie and and Rizzo.  

I also have two Rizzos in the freezer.  Don't laugh.  It's a sickness.  lol_

 
I have a bunch in the old containers that still smell okay and others that stink!

Believe me I won't laugh, I keep old colors that smell just for reference.  X-Pose l/s being one of them.


----------



## -.LadyKay* (May 6, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## anditsrobbie (Jan 11, 2015)

Old school l/s in ozone reads "3L301" before they had the finish on the label. But it's somewhere between a frost and a lustre


----------

